# San Antonio Spurs select Livio Jean-Charles, and Deshaun Thomas



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Livio Jean-Charles is a 19 year old (should be 20 right around start of the season) 6'9" with a 7'2"+ wingspan and he played for a French team Tony Parker owns, which I found extremely interesting. This kid didn't workout for any team after exploding at the 2013 NBA Nike Hoops Summit. Practiced well and blew up for 27/13 on game day, both of those totals good for Top 7 in the 16 year history of the summit. This smells like another late round steal by the Spurs.

Deshaun Thomas from Ohio State was selected 58th by the Spurs, I think with a little tutelage and honing of his skills could make him a very serviceable rotation wing. He's one of those guys I could see sticking around and carving a role for himself in the NBA for awhile, supposing he buys into the Spurs mentality.

Overall I think the Spurs did a fantastic job with the picks they had to work with. I think they may have been better served trying to find players at positions other than SF, but they went with the best value. Leonard can be moved around a bit, so if this LJC kid ends up being their starting SF at some point that can be potent.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So Jean-Charles has no potential to play the 4 down the line?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't see why he couldn't play minutes at PF down the line, he's got the height/length for it. He's only 217lbs right now, but at 19 he's got time to add some bulk. 

For comparison this kid is 6'9" 217lb, Kawhi is 6'7" 225lbs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I honestly don't know a single thing about anyone the Spurs drafted, but I'll bet anything they'll turn out to be great fits for their system. When is the last time the Spurs drafted badly?


----------

